# Good taxi driver in Luxor wanted!!



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good taxi driver in Luxor, we are off down the nile and need to get from Luxor train station to Boghdady bridge/dock, answers on a postcard please lol, many thanks everyone


----------

